# Opinions on my plants shipped via first class mail



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

For the people who have bought from me, I'd like to know what you think of your plants being shipped via first class mail. I'm gauging whether or not i should continue shipping like this/improve my method/stop shipping via FCM. post replies or just answer the poll! any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

I never ordered plants from you but just so everyone knows upon asking my local post office guy 10 years he has been working with them. He told me there is absolutely no difference between priority and first class with the exception of cost, free shipping supplies and weight limitations. They are treated as the same kind of mail. Parcel on the other hand is literally the last boxes put on the truck. If there is no room they wait until there is room. I have waited over 3 weeks to receive parcel before from one state over.


----------



## wacky (May 21, 2012)

Man, I received mine and they were in great shape ....... thanks again, J.D.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

All plants I received were in great condition and have thrived except for the Bacopa salzmannii I told you about. Fortunately two little stems of it survived and recovered, the others were melted into mush by the Texas heat. Guess this species can't take the heat as much as the others?


----------

